#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Духless.

## PampKin Head

А мне понравилось... 

Такой безысходностью веет. Типо, а куда стремиться? Зачем парится на этих крысиных бегах?

P.s. 1971 года рождения. )

P.S.S. http://fictionbook.ru/en/author/mina...hem_cheloveke/

*Духless: Повесть о ненастоящем человеке
Сергей Минаев - 2006г.*

Поколению 1970-1976 годов рождения, такому многообещающему и такому перспективному. Чей старт был столь ярок и чья жизнь была столь бездарно растрачена. Да упокоятся с миром наши мечты о счастливом будущем, где все должно было быть иначе... R.I.P.

----------


## МЭшка

А я видела такую книжку еще и в черном исполнении... Это одно и то же?

----------


## PampKin Head

Одно и тоже...

----------


## Евгений Мезенцев

Мне кажется эта книга чудовищное лицемерие. Да, безысходность и все такое. Но судя по тому как ее ракручивали то автор имел таки свой гешефт. Это конечно неплохо, для автора. Но что получили за свои деньги читатели? Тоску и безысходность. Или там указан какой-то путь из тупика? Я не дочитал до конца, может я ошибся.

----------


## Skyku

Родился я 70-го. Видать не попал в *то* поколение. Ибо окружающие весьма удивились бы фразе обо мне: _Чей старт был столь ярок и чья жизнь была столь бездарно растрачена._




> Да упокоятся с миром наши мечты о счастливом будущем, где все должно было быть иначе... R.I.P.


Туды им и дорога. У меня их и не было.

Так что можно другую мораль вывести:
Как мЯчты о светлом будущем делают жизнь мечтающего - бездарной.

----------


## Skyku

P.S. Особенности национальной карьеры
(
В последнее время ощущение карьерного тупика проникло на страницы книг, в кино и на телеэкраны. Герои последних отечественных кинокартин — сознательные неудачники. Вершина жанра — Валя из фильма Кирилла Серебренникова «Изображая жертву» — работает живым экспонатом: во время следственных экспериментов преступники показывают на нем, как убивали. Большинство современных российских героев, что в кино, что в книгах, не пытаются преуспеть в жизни, потому что знают — здесь все случайно и не навсегда. Так, герой нашумевшего романа «Духless» искренне удивляется, что достиг корпоративных высот.
)

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Отличная книга. Отчаянно смешная. Будьте проще,  и тогда вам улыбнется сам Достоевский.

----------


## Yuki

> Отличная книга. Отчаянно смешная. Будьте проще,  и тогда вам улыбнется сам Достоевский.


Вот ведь какая разница восприятия - ничего смешного там не увидела :Wink:  
Местами скучновато.
Мне показалось, что автора сильно волнуют лавры Пелевина и он написал нечто а-ля "Generatio П".
PS. И что за манера говорить от имени "всего поколения" :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Я же написал - отчаянно смешная, а не просто смешная. В этом смехе присутствует отчаяние. Это-во первых. А во-вторых, у Пелевина есть лавры? Пусть пройдет хотя бы пару десятков лет, а там и посмотрим, у кого они есть, а у кого нет. Только время расставляет все по своим местам. Я не в защиту "Духless" говорю. 
А по поводу всего поколения. Я сам являюсь именно этим очередным потерянным поколением. Поэтому мне так понравилось. Без отрыва от реальности, все так, как есть. Очень честно. И именно честность по отношению не только к окружающим, а, прежде всего, к самому себе, мне в этой книге более всего симпатична. 
И еще. Надо учиться смеяться над самими собой. Мантры - это хорошо. Но главное - улыбка.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Я же написал - отчаянно смешная, а не просто смешная. В этом смехе присутствует отчаяние. Это-во первых. А во-вторых, у Пелевина есть лавры? Пусть пройдет хотя бы пару десятков лет, а там и посмотрим, у кого они есть, а у кого нет. Только время расставляет все по своим местам. Я не в защиту "Духless" говорю. 
> А по поводу всего поколения. Я сам являюсь именно этим очередным потерянным поколением. Поэтому мне так понравилось. Без отрыва от реальности, все так, как есть. Очень честно. И именно честность по отношению не только к окружающим, а, прежде всего, к самому себе, мне в этой книге более всего симпатична. 
> И еще. Надо учиться смеяться над самими собой. Мантры - это хорошо. Но главное - улыбка.


У Пелевина есть вполне конкретные лавры: по крайней мере - он автор бестселлеров. ЭТИ лавры у него уже есть. То, что будет с его книгами через десятки лет зависит не только от его таланта, но и от социально-экономических, исторических и прочих условий, которые сложатся. 
Эх, ну что за мода считать себя "потерянным поколениям". 
Вот оно - дурное влияние изучения мировой классики неокрепшими умами в школе :Smilie:  Прямо  сполошные Евгении Онегины и Чайльд Гарольды кругом.

----------


## Ersh

Недавно понял, что пора заставлять себя перечитывать классическую русскую литературу и литературу серебряного века, ну и кое-кого попозже - Пастернака, Платонова... А то как-то ориентиры сбиваются..

----------


## Буль

Ёрш, советую аудиокниги. Очень удобно.

----------


## Yuki

> Ёрш, советую аудиокниги. Очень удобно.


Вот, елки, опередили с ответом :Smilie: 
Действительно, очень удобно. 
Еще и ребенок параллельно слушает, образовывается, так сказать :Wink:

----------


## Ersh

Не, ребята, текст надо читать глазами.

----------


## Буль

Многие книги с 18 до "серебряного века" писались с прицелом на то что их будут читать вслух. Тогда это было принято.

----------


## Yuki

> Не, ребята, текст надо читать глазами.


На это время нужно. А так поставил диск в воскресенье утром, а вечером он закончился. Столько домашних дел можно переделать :Smilie:  На ночь, опять же.
Но восприятие, конечно, другое.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Я, кстати, своей жене некоторые главы "ДухLess" читал вслух, даже по ролям. Очень забавно. :Smilie:  И никакая это не мода - считать себя потерянным поколением. Просто конкретно с этим поколением (70-76гг.) так и получилось. Старые идеалы были разрушены прямо на глазах, а новые оказались фальшивыми. Вот многие из нас и подались в буддизм.  :Smilie:  Жаль - не все.  :Smilie:  Мне кажется, что в Москве слишком много кокаина. У нас в Минске его поменьше, поэтому и проблем не так много.  :Wink:  
Кстати, Yuki, "Духless" уже стал бестселлером. По поводу лавр не согласен. Лавры несут на могилы. А Пелевин и Минаев, слава Кришне, до сих пор живы. :Smilie:  
И не надо самих же себя загонять в рамки. Можно спокойно читать и классику хоть бронзового века, и Ирвина Уэлша одновременно.  :Smilie:  Главное, какой смысл мы будем находить во всем этом. 
Я с админом согласен - книги надо читать. Причем, держа их в руках, вдыхая запах типографской краски. Ой, ивините, опять про кокаин. :Smilie:  Не могу читать электронные книги, концентрация не та. Максимум на что хватает - будийский форум. Да и то - устаю. :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> И никакая это не мода - считать себя потерянным поколением. Просто конкретно с этим поколением (70-76гг.) так и получилось. Старые идеалы были разрушены прямо на глазах, а новые оказались фальшивыми.


Не знаю, не знаю... 

Я по возрасту отношусь к этому поколению и никогда не ощущал себя потерянным. Поэтому и книжку не стал покупать - не интересно.

----------


## Yuki

> И никакая это не мода - считать себя потерянным поколением. Просто конкретно с этим поколением (70-76гг.) так и получилось. Старые идеалы были разрушены прямо на глазах, а новые оказались фальшивыми. Вот многие из нас и подались в буддизм.


Не знаю, мои идеалы никуда не разрушались и никакого отношения к политической системе в стране не имели. Не думаю, что я одна такая особо выдающаяся в этом плане. Единственное неудобство, пришлось приспасабливаться к новой обстановке. ничего, приспособились, делов-то. Вот поколению моих родителей пришлось действительно несладко: им было уже под сорок, когда все круто изменилось.



> Кстати, Yuki, "Духless" уже стал бестселлером..


Как специалист в книжной торговле - я в курсе :Smilie:  



> Лавры несут на могилы. А Пелевин и Минаев, слава Кришне, до сих пор живы.


Может, я чего путаю, но лавровым венком награждали победителей, имхо.




> И не надо самих же себя загонять в рамки. Можно спокойно читать и классику хоть бронзового века, и Ирвина Уэлша одновременно.  Главное, какой смысл мы будем находить во всем этом.


 С этим никто не спорит :Smilie:  Хотя, Ирвин Уэлш - на любителя :Wink:   как и "Осиная фабрика" и много еще чего современного...



> Я с админом согласен - книги надо читать. Причем, держа их в руках, вдыхая запах типографской краски. Ой, ивините, опять про кокаин. Не могу читать электронные книги, концентрация не та. Максимум на что хватает - будийский форум. Да и то - устаю.


Мы не об электронных, а аудиокнигах. Но тут уж от обстоятельств зависит.  Что может быть приятней, чем водить утюжком и слушать что-нибудь приятное :Smilie:   Вот заработаю на домработницу - буду сидеть в кресле и читать :Wink:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

В общем, спор, как всегда, ни о чем. Опять за деревьями не видно леса. Проанализируйте целиком судьбу поколения, а не только самих себя и своих знакомых. А то постоянное - я, я, я... я не ощущаю, я не отношусь, мои идеалы не разрушались. Очень рад, что с вами все хорошо, и вы живете в гармонии со Вселенной. Только, если бы это было так, вы бы сейчас не спорили и не сидели в Инете.  :Smilie: 
А насчет лавровых венков. Это в Древней Греции ими награждали победителей, а у нас для начала надо помереть (желательно трагически), а уж потом... В общем, грустная тема. Поэтому желаю здоровья Пелевину, Минаеву, Уэлшу, Yuki, ну и всем остальным присутствующим.  :Smilie:  от всего сердца. Мы такие разные - поэтому нам так интересно.

----------


## Yuki

> В общем, спор, как всегда, ни о чем. Опять за деревьями не видно леса. Проанализируйте целиком судьбу поколения, а не только самих себя и своих знакомых. А то постоянное - я, я, я... я не ощущаю, я не отношусь, мои идеалы не разрушались. Очень рад, что с вами все хорошо, и вы живете в гармонии со Вселенной.


Можно проанализировать процесс, находясь внутри процесса? Не знаю, имхо, "лицом к лицу - лица не увидать" :Smilie:  Пусть наши дети анализируют, если им это интересно будет. Тем более что поколение еще не вымерло и вполне себе дееспособно :Wink:  
Про "я". Ну а кто еще, сорри? Любой взгяд субъективен, или есть такие особенные люди, у которых личный взгляд "объективен"? Эго, однако...
Мое большое имхо, но отвечать можно только за себя.
И со мной действительно все хорошо, в смысле психического здоровья :Wink:   Ну... мне так кажется... 



> Только, если бы это было так, вы бы сейчас не спорили и не сидели в Инете.


Это ж не я спорю, это мое эго ищет выходы :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Yuki, то, что отвечать можно только за самого себя - согласен. Но ведь есть люди, которые пытаются говорить от всего поколения. Кто-то это делает, чтобы деньжат заработать, а кто-то просто потому, что по другому не может. Потому что он - творец (поэт, писатель, художник... не важно). Мне кажется, Минаев, прежде всего, для себя написал эту книгу. Чтобы разобраться в самом себе. Это не первый и не последний такой пример в истории, скажем так, искусства. Конечно,  вряд ли "Духless" проживет хотя бы пяток лет, но... в данный момент это очень даже неплохо. Я небольшой любитель современной российской литературы. Скорее даже, совсем нелюбитель. :Smilie:  Но решил прочитать, и остался удовлетворен. Одно дело говорить правду ради правды, и совсем другое - рассказать правду о самом себе. Это честно и искренне. Кстати, в последнем "Роллинг Стоун" (если кто читает  :Smilie:  ), есть статья про Минаева, его фото. Мне он показался и в статье и на фото  :Smilie:   -  отличным парнем.

----------


## Yuki

> Конечно,  вряд ли "Духless" проживет хотя бы пяток лет, но... в данный момент это очень даже неплохо. Я небольшой любитель современной российской литературы. Скорее даже, совсем нелюбитель. Но решил прочитать, и остался удовлетворен. Одно дело говорить правду ради правды, и совсем другое - рассказать правду о самом себе. Это честно и искренне. Кстати, в последнем "Роллинг Стоун" (если кто читает  ), есть статья про Минаева, его фото. Мне он показался и в статье и на фото   -  отличным парнем.


Вот-вот она - разница восприятия! :Big Grin:  
Читала ЖЖ г-на Минаева. Как и в книге ( по сугубо личному восприятию) - сликом много тонкоскрываемых понтов. Но это, конечно, очень и очень субъективно.
Кстати, я тоже не любитель современной отечественной прозы.
Иногда читаю исключительно из профессионального интереса рейтинговые книги.

----------


## Anatoly

Минаев весьма напоминает Бегбедера "99 франков" - ссылки сейчас нет под рукой, но в сети эта книга лежит свободно в русском переводе. 
Социальной безысходности и описания "маркетингово-рыночного" абсурда там не меньше, заметно больше чем у Минаева философских и футурологических (в духе Дж. Барнса) размышлений, и практически полное отсутствие мизантропии. Т.е. как раз той основы, на которой и зиждятся все эти псевдоромантические "тонкоскрываемые  понты".

----------


## Андрей Кхан

К сожалению, до Бегбедера пока не добрался. Все собираюсь, причем собираюсь вот уже как год.  :Smilie:  Спасибо, что напомнили о нем. Теперь обязательно ознакомлюсь. 
А по поводу тонкоскрываемых понтов г. Минаева :Smilie: , мне кажется, что это просто элемент столичного гламура.  :Smilie:  У меня много друзей уехало в Третий Рим, так вот даже у них, немосквичей, эти понты уже проскальзывают. Но я к этому отношусь оч спокойно, с бооольшой долей иронии. Это нормально. Москва - вампир, ее укус несмертелен, но след остается на всю жизнь.  :Smilie:  Надеюсь, что этими словами не обидел настоящих москвичей. Ах, Арбат, мой Арбат, и все такое...  :Smilie:

----------


## Anatoly

Хотя своеобразная «документальная» проза Бегбедера и Минаева по форме и духу не соответствует буддийской литературе, а по стилю и содержанию – шедеврам мировой классики, все же несколько помогает разобраться с современными социально-психологическими реалиями (и в этом плане у них больше общего с Солженицыным, нежели чем с Пелевиным).   
Во всяком случае, их полезно читать (как противоядие  :Smilie:  ) тем, кто еще склонен очаровываться иллюзиями карьерного роста, собственной профессиональной уникальности и незаменимости, технического прогресса, одержим стремлением попасть в «элиту общества» и пр. «пережитками» эпохи культа Разума.

----------


## Топпер

Прочёл сиё сочинение.
Что сказать....было бы мне 27, наверное  думал бы, как автор  :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Полностью согласен с Аnatoly. Очень даже полезно читать. И именно как противоядие.  А как по другому? К сожалению, те многие, живущие целью карьерного роста, найдут в этой книге совершенно другие послания. Примерно такого плана - "ух, ты, так мы будем еще и в тусовке, пить дорогущий шампань с голубоглазыми блондинками и разнюхиваться! Вот это да! Быстрее бы!". Не все, конечно, но многие. Я знаю таких людей. И на данный момент переубедить их невозможно.  :Frown:  
Топпер, мне только что стукнуло 30. Ты прав, года два назад примерно так и думал.

----------


## Yuki

> Во всяком случае, их полезно читать (как противоядие  ) тем, кто еще склонен очаровываться иллюзиями карьерного роста, собственной профессиональной уникальности и незаменимости, технического прогресса, одержим стремлением попасть в «элиту общества» и пр. «пережитками» эпохи культа Разума.


Точно! В этом смысле - весьма полезные книги :Smilie: 
А Бегбедера тоже посоветовала бы почитать, кому интересные подобные вещи.  Речь, конечно о книге "99 франков". Хотя другие тоже вполне себе ничего.
Но мне нравится больше про японскую действительность в представлении Мураками :Wink:  .

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Yuki, кстати, о Мураками. До сих пор не прочитал ни одного романа. Не знаю, какое-то предубеждение. Все читают. Ну, просто все. Причем, когда спрашиваю, Мураками - японец (в смысле стиля, подачи, внутренней философии)? Говорят - нет, европеец. Мол, ничего там японского нет, кроме имен и фамилий.  :Smilie:  Что скажешь? И что посоветуешь?

----------


## Yuki

Не знаю, что значит "японское" в романах Мураками. Это, конечно, не Мисима, однозначно :Smilie: 
Начинать могла бы посоветовать с традиционного, с "Охоты на овец". Вообще-то это вторая или третья часть "Трилогии Крысы", но вполне читается как самостоятельное произведение. Если понравится, можно потом и первую часть прочитать ("Пинбол 1973" и "Слушай песню ветра") и "Dance, Dance, Dance" - завершение. 
Несомненно, "Страна чудес без тормозов, или конец света"; "Хроники заводной птицы" тоже считают "эпохальным" произведением.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

В том-то и дело, что не Мисима. Есть еще один Мураками, который Рю. Прочитал только одну вещь "Дети из камеры хранения", по-моему так называется. Неоднозначно. Факт, что перечитывать не буду. В отличии от Мисимы. Еще понравилась "Доклад Юкио Мисимы императору" Ричарда Аппиньянези (попытка биографии Ю.М.), хотя тоже неоднозначно.  :Smilie:  А, вот еще, совсем недавно прочитал Нацуо Кирино "Аут", якобы современный японский вариант "Преступления и наказания". Почти с хэппи-эндом.  :Smilie:  Ну, с таким, какой бывает у японцев.  :Wink:  Но опять же в будущем перечитывать не будешь. Вот у Акутагавы можно что-то постоянно перечитывать, никогда не пропадает ощущение новизны. 
Кстати, "Духless" я, может быть, как-нибудь и перечитаю. :Smilie: 
Но сейчас надо за Бегбедера и Мураками взяться. Без фанатизма.

----------


## Yuki

Рю Мураками - это совсем другое, хотя и фамилия та же :Smilie:  Я его в принципе читать не смогла.
В прозе Харуки Мураками есть что-то такое неуловимое... 
Этим он мне Маркеса напоминает. Но это только на уровне личного восприятия,  личных ощущений.
Может, японского там мало, зато много талантливого, имхо.

----------


## Вао

> Я, кстати, своей жене некоторые главы "ДухLess" читал вслух, даже по ролям. Очень забавно. И никакая это не мода - считать себя потерянным поколением. Просто конкретно с этим поколением (70-76гг.) так и получилось. Старые идеалы были разрушены прямо на глазах, а новые оказались фальшивыми. Вот многие из нас и подались в буддизм.  Жаль - не все.  Мне кажется, что в Москве слишком много кокаина. У нас в Минске его поменьше, поэтому и проблем не так много.


Лично я напротив с приходом В.Путина приобрел гармонию, а в Ельцинский период напротив чувствовал себя потерянным поколением. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ratmir

> Отличная книга. Отчаянно смешная. Будьте проще,  и тогда вам улыбнется сам Достоевский.


А причем тут Достоевский?

----------


## Ratmir

> Поколению 1970-1976 годов рождения, такому многообещающему и такому перспективному. Чей старт был столь ярок и чья жизнь была столь бездарно растрачена. Да упокоятся с миром наши мечты о счастливом будущем, где все должно было быть иначе... R.I.P.


   Родился в 1975.
   а) никому ничего не обещал
   б) жизнь моя еще во всю идет и итоги подводить я бы поостерегся
   в) на счет бездарных растрат, вообще смешно
   г) мести всех одной метлой, довольно глупое занятие

А Вам-то сколько годиков?

----------


## Ratmir

> Лично я напротив с приходом В.Путина приобрел гармонию, а в Ельцинский период напротив чувствовал себя потерянным поколением.


   Что лишни раз, доказывает - сколько людей. столько мнений.
   Ибо лично я в Ельцинский период ощущал себя просто превосходно - казалось. что есть за что бороться, что есть смысл интересоваться политикой и тп. А с приходом Путина, стало ясно окончательно - бороться бесполезно - прибьют или посадят, о людях в этой стране не думают, демократии нет и в ближайшие годы не будет. Чем дальше, тем сильнее пахнет тоталитаризмом.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Ratmir, c таким серьезным подходом Достоевский вам точно никогда не улыбнется.  :Wink:  И если с приходом Путина вам пахнет тоталитаризмом, то чем же тогда пахнет у нас в Беларуси с Лукашенко?  :Smilie:  может быть я немного наивен, ведь родился на целый год позже вас.

----------


## Вао

> И если с приходом Путина вам пахнет тоталитаризмом, то чем же тогда пахнет у нас в Беларуси с Лукашенко?  может быть я немного наивен, ведь родился на целый год позже вас.


Скатывание в тоталитаризм это такая современная фишка. Все знают, что скатывание в тоталитаризм это что-то очень страшное, но ни кто не знает, что это такое. Поэтому скатыванием в тоталитаризм можно назвать все, что угодно.   :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Все знают, что скатывание в тоталитаризм это что-то очень страшное, но ни кто не знает, что это такое.


Так уж и никто?  :Wink: 
Мало только в 20-ом веке насмотрелось человечество на лики тоталитаризма что-ли?

Конечно, история учит что она ничему не учит...

Но, Вао Цзы, может все ж не стоит говорить за всех, и объявлять всех неучами?
Вы не хотите знать, да пожалуйста.
Вы хотите оставаться в неведении, так большинство в нем выбирает остаться.
Вы не можете жить в свободе, так тогда поверьте, многие не могут жить в крепостничестве.

Я давно не считаю свободу абсолютным благом для всех. Но на основании этого я не думаю что стоит всех загонять в стадо.
Равно как и неспособных жить свободно - одаривать ею.

----------


## Вао

> Я давно не считаю свободу абсолютным благом для всех. Но на основании этого я не думаю что стоит всех загонять в стадо.
> Равно как и неспособных жить свободно - одаривать ею.


А послушное следование революционным лидерам не делает протестующих стадом? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Skyku

> А послушное следование революционным лидерам не делает протестующих стадом?


Так потому и нередко (если не в большинстве случаев) революции и заканчивались разгулом диктатуры и тоталитаризмом.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Начинали обсуждать вполне безобидную книжицу, а закончили диктатурой и тоталитаризмом. Очень символично.  :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> Начинали обсуждать вполне безобидную книжицу, а закончили диктатурой и тоталитаризмом. Очень символично.



Это почему же закончили?  Мы ещё не затронули тему Ближнего востока, ситуацию в Латинской Америке,не состаявшийся гей парад в Москве не обсудили и  особенно сильно беспокоит ситуация в Замбии.  :Smilie:  :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Мы ещё не затронули тему Ближнего востока, ситуацию в Латинской Америке, не состаявшийся гей парад в Москве не обсудили и  особенно сильно беспокоит ситуация в Замбии.


За что люблю наш народ - умеем мыслить масштабно и до всего нам есть дело!   :Smilie:

----------


## Вао

> За что люблю наш народ - умеем мыслить масшабно!


Да насчет маштабности. Ещё хотелось бы обсудить: Что будем делать после того как Солнце погаснет? Наверно на Альфа-центавра улетим? :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

> Так потому и нередко (если не в большинстве случаев) революции и заканчивались разгулом диктатуры и тоталитаризмом.


Не помню кто сказал - за точность слов, не смысла :Smilie:  тоже не ручаюсь:
"революция рождается в умах философов, делают ее фанатики, а пользуются результатами... нехорошие люди :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Да насчет маштабности. Ещё хотелось бы обсудить: Что будем делать после того как Солнце погаснет? Наверно на Альфа-центавра улетим?


Если верить рериховцам и теософам, эволюция материи на планете Земля прошла свою низшую точку и теперь она будет всё более и более разуплотняться от грубых форм к менее плотным ["астральным" и "огненным"] состояниям. 

Человеческие тела будут становиться всё менее и менее плотным. В конце всех эволюцинных циклов, они будут сотканы из очень высоких форм астральной материи, и уже не будут зависеть от внешних физических условий. В общем, им уже будет фиолетово, погаснет физическое Солнце или нет.

----------


## Вао

> Если верить рериховцам и теософам, эволюция материи на планете Земля прошла свою низшую точку и теперь она будет всё более и более разуплотняться от грубых форм к менее плотным ["астральным" и "огненным"] состояниям. 
> 
> Человеческие тела будут становиться всё менее и менее плотным. В конце всех эволюцинных циклов, они будут сотканы из очень высоких форм астральной материи, и уже не будут зависеть от внешних физических условий. В общем, им уже будет фиолетово, погаснет физическое Солнце или нет.


Все ясно с кормежкой в будущем будет плохо и человеческие тела по причине недоедания будут становиться все менее и менее плотными. И со временем люди так истощатся, что им будет фиолетово, погаснет солнце или нет.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Все ясно с кормежкой в будущем будет плохо и человеческие тела по причине недоедания будут становиться все менее и менее плотными. И со временем люди так истощатся, что им будет фиолетово, погаснет солнце или нет.


Видите ли, досточтимый Вао Цзы, у каждого своя интерпретация.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Если верить рериховцам и теософам


Мне вообще иногда кажется, что теософов и рериховцев забросило сюда с помощью какой-то машины времени. Где-то из границы европейского позднего средневековья, начала эпохи просвещения. То есть эдакий наивный гумманизм в основе своей пропитанный фактически языческими верованиями (например как социалисты-утописты, с их "городами солнца", от которых веет феодальной казармой и системой каст).

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Ну, вы даете!  :Smilie:  я тихо балдею! 1,5 года специально не участвовал в общении на форуме. Просто читал. Потому как глобальность мышления некоторых посетителей просто поражала, да и неприятие чужого мнения надоело.  За это время к оскорблениям и неприятию собственного мнения другими привык, но глобальность-то на форуме осталась!  :Smilie:  Но лучше глобальность, чем выше перечисленное.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> За что люблю наш народ - умеем мыслить масштабно и до всего нам есть дело!


полюбить - так корелеву, проиграть - так миллион  :Smilie:

----------


## Yuki

Если кого интересуют политические вопросы :Wink:   очень рекомендую новую книгу Сорокина "День опричника". 

PS. нецензурных выражений там не больше, чем у Пелевина, но о-о-о-очень весело.

----------


## Ratmir

> Начинали обсуждать вполне безобидную книжицу, а закончили диктатурой и тоталитаризмом. Очень символично.


Замбия - Замбией, а вот нарушение прав наших же коренных соотечественников в нашей же стране, секретом является разве что для поклонников ЦТВ и аполитичной "золотой" молодежи.

И вряд ли эта книжица такая безобидная. Что это за понятие такое "безобидный"? Она либо для чего-то написана, а значит уже не может быть "безобидной". Либо она просто бессмысленная и писалась бессмыслено. Да и в этом случае, вряд ли она может быть "безобидной", как и вообще что-либо другое.

----------


## Ratmir

2Андрей Кхан: Периодически почитываю этот форум, почитываю ЖЖ-коммьюните ру_буддизм, и знаете, что меня еще поражает? Вроде бы форумы буддистские, ожидаешь от людей неких высоких тем, если и не близких к буддизму, то хоть не совсем уж дурацких. Какого-то взаимопонимания. А здесь и бытовое хамство, и какие-то шутки детсадовские. Кто-то постоянно стебется над кем-то. То обсуждение мультиков, то литературы дурного пошиба.
На днях зашел на коммьюнити ru_bon - крайняя тема довольно интересна, почитал комментарии (чего, обычно, стараюсь не делать) - был крайне удивлен.

----------


## Yuki

> Периодически почитываю этот форум, почитываю ЖЖ-коммьюните ру_буддизм, и знаете, что меня еще поражает? Вроде бы форумы буддистские, ожидаешь от людей неких высоких тем, если и не близких к буддизму, то хоть не совсем уж дурацких. Какого-то взаимопонимания. А здесь и бытовое хамство, и какие-то шутки детсадовские. Кто-то постоянно стебется над кем-то. То обсуждение мультиков, то литературы дурного пошиба.


Да-да. Особенно надеешься, что у людей с эго все в порядке  :Big Grin:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Ratmir, вы хотите полной серьезности? Вспомните Барона: все самые большие глупости в мире делаются именно с серьезным выражением лица. Я тоже не хочу, чтобы форум превращался в откровенное стебалово. Но надо же различать просто добрую шутку и стеб. Я в своих сообщениях иногда шучу, но никогда не стебусь. Ну, а если вы только и видите в любой шутке попытку как-то вас задеть, тогда мне грустно. Опять же, чувство юмора у людей разное. И неужели вы действительно  думаете, что абсолютно все в этом мире, тем более творчество, должно содержать в себе какой-то смысл? После этого мне еще грустнее становиться. Как можно жить в гармонии с этим миром, серьезно пытаясь найти в этой гармонии и в этой жизни какой-то смысл? Это так... ну, просто никак. Не хочу так жить. :Smilie:

----------


## Андрей Кхан

А по поводу того, что "Духless" безобидная книжица, так оно и есть. Потому как ничего она в умах людей кардинально не поменяет. Не тот уровень. Не то время. Не те слова. Не те люди. :Frown:

----------


## Ratmir

2Андрей Кхан: ловко у Вас получается за людей домысливать и приписывать им свойства и желания. Или гротеск  и перетергивание Ваши излюбленные методы?
И жаль, что Вы все мной сказанное отнесли на свой счет. Когда писал _то_ сообщение, про Вас думал в последнюю очередь.

----------


## Топпер

Ratmir
Пожалуйста, без перехода на личности ведите дискуссию.

----------


## Ratmir

> Ratmir
> Пожалуйста, без перехода на личности ведите дискуссию.


Если Вы, уважаемый, прочитаете внимательно переписку, то увидите, кто первый перешел на личности. Претензий конкретным личностям (за исключением крайнего поста) никому не предъявлял, пока что, только обратил внимание на *общие тенденции в некоторых околобуддийских форумах и коммьюнити*.

ps Вы, как модератор, удивили меня в данной ситуации!

----------


## Ratmir

> Да-да. Особенно надеешься, что у людей с эго все в порядке


Ага, про это я вообще молчу.

----------


## Топпер

Данный пассаж 



> ловко у Вас получается за людей домысливать и приписывать им свойства и желания. Или гротеск и перетергивание Ваши излюбленные методы?


Нарушает правила форума. Прошу впредь воздерживаться. Вам замечание.

----------


## Ratmir

2Топпер: ловко-ловко.

----------


## Ratmir

> Ratmir, вы хотите полной серьезности?


Полной - не хочу.




> Вспомните Барона: все самые большие глупости в мире делаются именно с серьезным выражением лица.


Это к чему сказано? Лирическое отступление от темы?




> Но надо же различать просто добрую шутку и стеб.


Надо. Вы различаете?




> Ну, а если вы только и видите в любой шутке попытку как-то вас задеть, тогда мне грустно.


   Не грустите, в "любой шутке" не вижу.




> И неужели вы действительно  думаете, что абсолютно все в этом мире, тем более творчество, должно содержать в себе какой-то смысл?


   Про "абсолютно все" я ничего не говорил. Вам почудилось. Речь шла про литературу. Точнее говоря про мотивацию к ее написанию.




> После этого мне еще грустнее становиться. Как можно жить в гармонии с этим миром, серьезно пытаясь найти в этой гармонии и в этой жизни какой-то смысл? Это так... ну, просто никак. Не хочу так жить.


   Милый, Вы увлеклись.

----------


## Anatoly

Ratmir, Вам выносится предупреждение: (1) переход на личности и (2) обсуждение замечаний модератора в данной теме.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

Прошу прощения у Ратмира за вынесенное ему модератором предупреждение. Я  ни в коем случае не хотел Вас как-то задевать и, тем более, провоцировать.  Жаль, что мы не можем общаться в реальном времени. Именно из-за этого, как мне кажется, возникают всякие недоразумения. Пытаешься выражать свою точку зрения, как можно, яснее, но... Еще раз прошу прощения. И заканчиваю свое общение по данной теме. Не хочу вызывать негативные эмоции у себя и у других.

----------


## Ratmir

Андрей Кхан, Ваши извинения приняты. Я, в свою очередь, признаю, что был излишне горяч в этом треде. Извините, если чем-то обидел.
Забудем.

----------


## Андрей Кхан

:Smilie:  Спасибо, Ратмир. Если можно попросить модератора отменить предупреждение, то я это с радостью делаю. Anatoly, если можно. Пожалуйста. Все мы люди-человеки. Хорошо то, что хорошо заканчивается.

----------


## Anatoly

> Спасибо, Ратмир. Если можно попросить модератора отменить предупреждение, то я это с радостью делаю. Anatoly, если можно. Пожалуйста. Все мы люди-человеки. Хорошо то, что хорошо заканчивается.


При всеобщем мире и согласии иду навстречу просьбе Андрея  :Smilie:  
Предупреждение удалено.

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Про книгу слышал, но не читал. Подскажите, где  можно скачать в нете?

----------


## Yuki

Эх, у меня есть только "материальный" экземпляр, и это в Москве.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Про книгу слышал, но не читал. Подскажите, где  можно скачать в нете?


http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...86&postcount=1

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Прочел вчера книгу. Смысл замечательный. Вся лживость новых так называемых "идеалов", навязаных гламурными глянцевыми журналами, лживость отношений царящих в среде богатых тусующихся бездельников и отсутствие какого либо выхода из сложившегося морально-нравственного колапса в рамках существующей системы общественных отношений, показана очень хорошо. Но вот  по форме - не дотягивает это ни до брутальности Пелевина, ни до искрометности Ильфа и Петрова. В итоге получаем повествование, верное по сути, но не особо интересное по форме. Хотя, возможно, автор и не ставил задачи заниматься изящной словестностью и писал по принципу Джона Ленона: "Пишу как пишется"

----------


## Тера

Некий загадочный "аффтар", имя которому - Сергей Минаев (не тот, о котором вы, возможно, подумали), написал книжку. Литературные свойства ее обсуждать я не буду, поскольку не являюсь профессиональным критиком и мне сложно делать выводы в такой области. Но про содержание - разговор отдельный. Книжка претендует на некоторую "элитарность" - пишу в кавычках, ибо на деле это всего лишь неуемная пафосность, изредка приправленная сомнительными пассажами про человеческую душу, тонущую в сонме страстей. Содержание книги (по-крайней мере, первой ее половины) сводится к:
1) Рассуждениям о современном мещанстве;
2) Руганию "тусовки" за бездушность, депрессивность и порочность;
3) Руганию всего оставшегося человечества, отнесенного автором к категории "лохов".
Не знаю, насколько автобиографичен данный труд, но присутствует так же и навязчивое объяснение "крутости" главного персонажа...
Лично мне увиделось, как минимум, два парадокса:
1) Если "тусовка" - бездушна, и люди там - "мумии", то откуда спрашивается, в той среде вообще берется депрессия? В отсутствие души, сознания и интеллекта - откуда берется рефлексирующее нечто, которое болит?
2) И если "лохи" так беспросветно тупы, то зачем персонаж с ними общается. Он не способен самоутвердиться другим способом? Между прочим, после краткого и полного самодовольства отступления страницы на две про мужика, которого главный герой подозревал в импотенции, я начала подозревать автора в той же беде. У кого что... )) 
Интересен также момент, где описываются люди, с которыми герой общается через интернет. Видимо, подобное притягивается к подобному, поскольку нашему персонажу попадаются пропитые "нацболы", над которыми он же сам и глумится, доказывая самому себе свою мужскую состоятельность.
В-принципе, написано довольно легко, только вот непонятно - зачем? Что, мало в мире пошлости, чтобы умножать ее еще одним сортом дерьма?

P.S. Кстати, у автора книжки есть сайт. Даю наводку для любопытствующих ))

----------


## Aufschnaiter

2 Тера
Противоречия о котроых вы говорите это как раз то отчего страдает автор, от чего болит его душа, сознание итп. Именно об этих метаниях, надломе души, противоречиях между заложенными в детстве-юности ценностями и ценностями воспринятыми позже, конфликте с самим собой и расказывает книга. По моему все понятно, уместно и логично. И еще, думаю все это автобиографично.

----------


## Тера

> 2 Тера
> Противоречия о котроых вы говорите это как раз то отчего страдает автор, от чего болит его душа, сознание итп.


 Здравствуйте, Aufschnaiter!
Автор вовсе не страдает от противоречий, о которых я говорю. Он описывает некий "мир", или, если угодно, субкультуру, которую именует "тусовкой". Он утверждает, что существование в рамках этой сообщности лишено смысла, поскольку там отсутствует "духовность" (хотя еще вопрос, что автор понимает под духовностью). И от отсутствия смысла все члены этой тусовки страдают и находятся в состоянии перманентной депрессии, з которой выползают лишь за счет наркотических средств либо собственной глупости. Вот  встает вопрос: можно ли назвать "бездуховными" и "пустыми" людей, которые способны так глубоко и искренне страдать от отсутствия некоего предполагаемого, но трудноуловимого смысла?
А люди, которые не входят в тусовку тоже, по мнению автора, ничем не лучше. Ибо они все поголовно - "лохи"...



> 2 Тера
> Именно об этих метаниях, надломе души, противоречиях между заложенными в детстве-юности ценностями и ценностями воспринятыми позже, конфликте с самим собой и расказывает книга.


  Я думаю, книга рассказывает о человеке, который страдает такой завышенной самооценкой и развитым эгоцентризмом, что нигде не может найти себе места.



> 2 Тера
> По моему все понятно, уместно и логично.


 Конечно, понятно, и логично. Если все окружающе - либо "бездуховны", либо "лохи", есл сам автор не пытается даже пробовать понять людей, которые его окружают, а чувствует себя человеком, с полным правом взирающим на окружающих сверху вниз, неудивительно, что эти самые окружающие тоже не рвутся принимать такого красавца в свою среду.



> 2 Тера
> И еще, думаю все это автобиографично.


 Автор заявил, что да, многие пассажи взяты им из жизни.

----------

